# A rush of blood to the head - now the proud (?) owner of a 1999 Auto Sleeper Duetto



## Duetto 1999 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello everybody, 

Cards on the table - greenhorn here.

I have just spent a fascinating three or so hours reading posts and I have already learnt a little.
I thought I was mad when it was decided we should dip our toes into the world of motor homes and having just scratched the surface I am now sure that being slightly bonkers is obligatory. That sounds rude - not meant to be - a comment on my state of mental health having made such a decision!

I am, doubtless, going to be haunting these forums to find answers to really idiotic questions for many moons so I ask for your patience in advance.

I am not sure that I am not already regretting my purchase (and we haven't spent even a day out in the thing yet) - the only upside is that we haven't broken the bank in buying it although the "extras" that I have already purchased have not been cheap and I was trying to do this on a budget to see if we like owning a motor home.

We shall be using it for long week ends away in the UK when work permits and for much the same sort of thing when we are in Brittany where we own the ugliest concrete house you have ever seen (another bargain?). I suspect we shall get most enjoyment out of it in France in spite of our being there only in the autumn and winter months because they appear to be better geared up for motor homes.

I know the Auto Sleeper Duetto is only a small step up (is that the right word?) from a camper van but neither my wife or I wanted something too physically large. 
If anybody out there has any tips specific to owning an Auto Sleeper (Transit LWB 100  2.5 TD Automatic base vehicle) I would be delighted to benefit from your experience.

'Nuf said
All the best


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum -  and yes we all are a bit bonkers..... :dance:   my I suggest you join as a full member  - the POIs are invaluable - and you then get to see all of the forum.....

bw


----------



## Duetto 1999 (Mar 5, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> ... my I suggest you join as a full member ...



Thanks delicagirl,

For our first few "running in" outings we intend using campsites - pretending we are at the side of a loch in the Highlands - but after that the POIs will become (yet another) obligatory purchase.
Short arms - deep pockets - spend is not a word I like much at the moment!


----------



## Makzine (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello and :welcome: if it's Transit based look for the treads on security they are hot on the list of scumbags now :mad1: Bonkers, no just investing in an adventure :wave: Have fun and enjoy :wave: :camper:


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum, yup we're all a little bonkers, but it's all about having :fun: which if you manage to get along to a meet, you will find out.


----------



## Jaytee (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi there and a big welcome to the forum from a fellow AutoSleeper owner.  Far from bonkers you are starting a great new adventure and will, as we have, become well and truly hooked.

I am fairly new to this forum and love it, loads if good info and I hope to get out on a rally some time if I can fit it in with other rallies and trips away.

If you want more Auto Sleeper specific info the Auto Sleeper Owners Forum is a place I learnt an awful lot and saved a lot of heartache when I had technical problems.

Not detracting from this great forum in anyway I hasten to add.

So, enjoy your new adventures :goodluck::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 5, 2016)

H,:welcome::wave::wave: are you originally from Yorkshire?( short arms, long pockets):lol-053:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, ps check your chassis give it a good clean and waxoil if you can


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi and welocme to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::boat::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## The laird (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi and welcome as previous stated you not bonkers maybe slightly mad just!
Would have to reiterate on the anti theft security side on the transit as they are getting nicked a lot.there is a thread on here regarding anti theft systems etc,also recommend full membership also


----------



## Duetto 1999 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

I'll get on to the security thing asap and have a go at Waxoyl treating the chassis - Thanks for the tips.

No, not from Yorkshire - just mean!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 5, 2016)

Duetto 1999 said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome.
> 
> I'll get on to the security thing asap and have a go at Waxoyl treating the chassis - Thanks for the tips.
> 
> No, not from Yorkshire - just mean!



Welcome and have fun here & yes all bonkers.Small compressor about 5 cfm and a paraffin long neck spray gun ,mix some white spirit into the waxoil .
A tight one then,must have ulster scott descendants from ballymena then.:lol-049::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 5, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> H,:welcome::wave::wave: are you originally from Yorkshire?( short arms, long pockets):lol-053:



*Welcome.*

There are many Yorkshire members and many of us are pleasantly loony.

We are not at all mean, ..Just careful !  We are like the Scots , but with their generosity gene removed.

I would give you my last Ha'penny.. Just send a SAE and a cheque for £5 , to cover P&P.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi and welcome into the world of sleeping in a tin box?


----------



## jeanette (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper: Did someone mention madness :scared: nooo just blonde and as OH says your a one off Jeanette!!! So I do think he meant I am mad!!!!:rolleyes2:  Oh safe and happy travels


----------



## Admin (Mar 6, 2016)

I also own an Autosleeper Duetto and I am typing this message whilst sitting in it at a meet.

The main problems with your vehicle will be with the Transit van and not the conversion. Rust on the wheel arches and the bottoms of the back doors is a big problem. Also if it is the Lucas EPIC Turbo Diesel there are problems getting the injector pumps repaired if they fail.

The 1996 Duetto I owned was the best built van I have ever owned. The 2010 Duetto I have now is a great van fitted with a poor quality, badly installed conversion.

Admin


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Dezi (Mar 6, 2016)

Duetto 1999 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Cards on the table - greenhorn here.
> 
> ...




Three hours, are you sure you read all of my my post ? 

Dezi


----------



## izwozral (Mar 6, 2016)

The £20 spent on becoming a full member will save you ££££'s in the very short term, in fact, as little as one night camping on a site.
I am sure most will agree, that they had some caution joining but will now wonder why they didn't do it sooner.

As for us all being slightly mad, I personally take that as a gross insult and a slur on our unadulterated madness, how dare you even suggest that there could be even a smidgen of sanity amongst us.

:scared::scared::mad1::mad1::ninja::ninja::rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rockroll::rockroll::banana::banana::wacko::wacko:

Enjoy your MH and have a blast.


----------



## Duetto 1999 (Mar 6, 2016)

Admin said:


> The main problems with your vehicle will be with the Transit van and not the conversion. Rust on the wheel arches and the bottoms of the back doors is a big problem. Also if it is the Lucas EPIC Turbo Diesel there are problems getting the injector pumps repaired if they fail.
> 
> Admin



Thank you Admin. The message is getting home - rust bashing has to be priority numero uno!
When I shake off the stupid cold I seem to have picked up, I shall get underneath for a jolly good poke about.
All the best.


----------



## Duetto 1999 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dezi said:


> Three hours, are you sure you read all of my my post ?
> 
> Dezi



Not sure I read any of yours!
Only just scratched the surface which is why I used the word "already" as in ".... I have already learnt a little." 
Doubtless I shall come across some of your posts in due course as I spend more time reading on the forum.
I believe it is usually preferable to have a look at what has gone on in the past so as to avoid, if possible, asking the same dumb questions over and over. 
Not to say that I won't ask dumb questions of course - often searching produces marginal or irrelevant results in forums.
All the best


----------



## camping_gaz (Mar 18, 2016)

*Wanted older duetto*

I love the Duetto and wanting an older one, not only cus my funding is limited, but cus i prefer the uncomplicated engine, (no electronics) if anyone knows of one for sale, preferably near Yorkshire or main train station, due to having no transport at the moment, my number is 07548158625

And hope the op as many pleasant journeys 




Thanks Gary


----------



## QFour (Mar 18, 2016)

If you want really idiotic answers to really good questions then you should try the Caravan Club Forums :sleep-027:


----------

